# SCL: Int in Real....



## Jochen Kühner (22 Februar 2008)

Kann Ich in SCL eine umwandlung vom Typ INT in REAL durchführen??? Oder wird diese automatisch durchgeführt....


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2008)

Schon mal mit einem verdächtigen Syntax probiert, also z.B. INT_TO_REAL
oder evtl. auch DINT_TO_REAL(INT_TO_DINT(Variable))

Irgendwie so sollte das funktionieren, automatisch definitiv nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Februar 2008)

Ja,
der Befehl dafür lautet :
Real_Var := INT_TO_Real (Int_var) ;


----------



## Rayk (22 Februar 2008)

die Umwandlung in REAL wird in SCL automatisch durchgeführt

Bsp.: Ergebnis[REAL]:= Wert1[INT] / Wert2[INT]  

intern arbeitet der SCL-Compiler folgendermassen: Ergebnis= INT_TO_REAL (Wert1/Wert2)
steht irgendwo in der SCL Hilfe...

gruß
Rayk


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2008)

Rayk schrieb:


> die Umwandlung in REAL wird in SCL automatisch durchgeführt
> 
> Bsp.: Ergebnis[REAL]:= Wert1[INT] / Wert2[INT]
> 
> ...


 

...auch wenn es so geht, ich finde explizite Umwandlungen immer besser!!!


...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Februar 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...auch wenn es so geht, ich finde explizite Umwandlungen immer besser !!!
> ...


 
dem stimme ich zu ...
Ich würde mich auf den "Automatismus" auch nicht unbedingt verlassen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2008)

Das Problem wenn der Compiler das wirklich so macht wie beschrieben:
Ergebnis= INT_TO_REAL (Wert1/Wert2)
z.B. Wert1 = 1, Wert2 = 1000

Also 1/1000 = 0.001 = 0 als INT = 0.0 nach der Wandlung, mit anderen Worten ziemlich sicher nicht das was man gerne gehabt hätte.

Ich hätte mir jetzt aber eingebildet das schonmal probiert zu haben, was dann aber von vorneherein vom Compiler angemeckert wurde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

